# My MAC Goodies....4/1/2017 updated on last page!



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2005)

Well... after seeing all of these pictures, I had to go take one of my MAC items.  I had my daughter help me so I could do it quick and put it all away before my hubby saw it all....  Sure looks like alot more when you lay it all out then it does in the drawers!!  Dawn =)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2005)

nice collection! i see u got backups of those fab luella's


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 28, 2005)

wow, nice collection!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 28, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, I think I need to update it.  I've swapped for so many new goodies the last few months!!  I really enjoy seeing what everyone else has.  Funny how some have more blush, or more lipsticks.  Will update pic's soon!!  Dawn


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow!  Looks lovely!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 20, 2005)

Lovely collection! Good idea to have gotten backups of the Luella's - I shoulda done that.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 18, 2006)

Time for new pictures!!  They were all taken today.  UGH, do I really have THAT much MAC?  Shhh...  thats our little secret =)


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 19, 2006)

omfg!! are you serious???!!!!!! your e/s collection is stunning!! i'm in total shock right now.  Those palletes look so pretty together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so jealous! can i come over and be your daughter for a day??? please


----------



## anuy (Feb 19, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!! 




i was going through my palettes and thinking to myself "i have so much makeup" but compared to yours, my collection sucks! yours is heaven!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you a professionnal of makeup? Do you work at mac???
Your collection is impressive! I love your palettes. And great pictures!
A have juste one....but I'm not a professionnal, its for my pleasure.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm just a stay at home mom that LOVES MAC!  I acquired most of it via swapping.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_omfg!! are you serious???!!!!!! your e/s collection is stunning!! i'm in total shock right now.  Those palletes look so pretty together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so jealous! can i come over and be your daughter for a day??? please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!  Even tho my daughter (15) won't admit it, I think she loves it that I have so much makeup!  As you can see, the eyeshadows are my favorite!


----------



## RobinG (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW! Between yours and Son Risa I have alot of catching up to do.


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow great collection =)


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness, my collection is a baby compared to yours! LOL


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 20, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooo
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg  ggggg

look at ur e/s daaaamn


----------



## XoXo (Feb 20, 2006)

wow!!! nice


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Check out that fat collection you have! yay!


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 21, 2006)

wow. i have never been so jealous of some ones collection!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

uhhhhhh WOW! that is heaven for me!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW.  The eyeshadows = love.  And I have no idea there were so many different colours of "white".  Lol.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_LOL!  Even tho my daughter (15) won't admit it, I think she loves it that I have so much makeup!  As you can see, the eyeshadows are my favorite!_

 
If she doesn't now, she'll come to appreciate it! Quite the collection you have going there. But you must use it a bit, I can see pan showing on some of those eyeshadows!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I love how you've organized the palattes.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_I love how you've organized the palattes._

 
The worse part is everytime I add a few, I open all of them up, and stand there like.... now where should I put this one.


----------



## Unforgettable (Mar 4, 2006)

Holy mother of palettes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very speechless right about now... I LOVE your collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 8, 2006)

Added 1 more picture at the bottom of the original post.  Forgot about my MAC Fragrances and added all the goodies I've swapped for since my last update! 8)


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 9, 2006)

oh my god... can you adopt me?


----------



## pucci (Mar 10, 2006)

My jaw literally dropped when I say you're e/s's. I don't think that's ever happened before!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## Dawn (Apr 9, 2006)

Updated the pic's and always seem to forget something!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW! Thats a hella lot of MAC!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 11, 2006)

HELLO!!!!! thats off the hook...good thing your daughter was there to help


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

awesome collection. i really want to steal your neutral palettes.


----------



## Joke (Apr 12, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 12, 2006)

i love seeing pallettes that look like they get some good use! not just pristine exhibits!(not that you don't take care of your stuff- ykwim!)
 and i love hoew the lipsticks look like they are all hanging out at a cocktail party together


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

wow, what a fabulous collection!!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 13, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Gorgeous palettes!  Very nice collection!  You took such great photos.  I like the way your lipsticks are all lined up like the Rockettes!  LOL


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 21, 2006)

so.
thats an amazing collec.

whats luellas?


----------



## Dawn (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh how quickly these MAC items seem to be multiplying in my drawer!  LOL!!  Just did a massive cleanup and took some new pic's!  They are all updated in my original post.


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 9, 2006)

omg im j


----------



## SHARKIA (Nov 9, 2006)

NICE COLLECTION


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW!  That's a very impressive collection!  Lots of great stuff!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 9, 2006)

wow! great collection!


----------



## shygirl (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW! I envy your collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 9, 2006)

wow wow!!........ share some of that with me lol!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great collection!!!


----------



## NFTP (Nov 10, 2006)

that is an awesome collection.


----------



## animacani (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

love it! I need to know the names of your blushes!! <33


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

awsome collection, really nice stuff


----------



## Dawn (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

Here are some newer pictures I took last week while I was cleaning....




Stuff I use regularly




All the daily use stuff




MAC Lipsticks




All my pigments!




Home of the palettes & pigments


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

^^WOW its so organized and clean. i love it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

Your shadows make me melt.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

very inspiring!! love the post cards


----------



## MUSThaveMAC! (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Goodies....updated 11/9/06*

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the tote/organizer, where did you find that?  Oh, love the Longaberger too!  I use several in my bath also!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 26, 2009)

i love your collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is a thread i could come if I wanna drool over all the MAC products


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome! i love your eyeshadow collection


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great collection.  Nice pictures.


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, just wow! I'm totally jealous of all your palettes...


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 3, 2010)

Simply love how organized everything is!


----------



## obsessivebeauty (Sep 4, 2010)

this is amazing! very nice collection.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome collection, Dawn!! Thanks for sharing! I am sure it has grown meanwhile.


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice collection love how it looks


----------



## Dawn (Apr 1, 2017)

Thought it was time for an update!  My kids got me the IKEA Alex drawers for my birthday last fall.  I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Wow! Great collection!


----------

